# Mit welchem DSL-Dienst nutzen Sie das Internet?



## Administrator (27. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DonBarcal (27. Januar 2005)

Ui, 1,72% von 58 Leuten. Bin ich der einzige mit Zeittarif?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. Januar 2005)

Ist heute die große DSL Umfrageaktion? 

-> Flat


----------



## Berufskiller (27. Januar 2005)

Ohne Flat würde die rosarote Telefonrechnung bei mir  höher.


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2005)

DonBarcal am 27.01.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, 1,72% von 58 Leuten. Bin ich der einzige mit Zeittarif?


Scheint so. 

Wieviel zahlst du denn pro Monat ? 

Ich hab einen 4 GB Volumentarif, den ich zwischen 2 GB- 4 GB ausnutze. Neben der DSL Grundgebühr kostet mich das 7€ im Monat.


----------



## DonBarcal (27. Januar 2005)

Worrel am 27.01.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel zahlst du denn pro Monat ?



100h - waren es glaub ich 15€ im Monat(+ der ganze andere Spaß). Weiß jetzt nicht so genau, da mein  väterlicher Geldgeber die Rechnung bezahlt (noch).


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2005)

Wenn du die DSL Bereitstellungsgebühr alleine zahlst (und nicht beispielsweise mit deinem Vater dir dir Kosten dafür teilst), ist das ja doch ganz OK. Ich hätte gedacht, bei Zeittarifen zahlt man quasi immer drauf, weil Volumen- und Flat-Tarife inzwischen so günstig sind ...


----------



## JirM (28. Januar 2005)

Es fehlt die Option "Habe kein DSL und werde es nie bekommen, weil die Telekom bei mir nix ausbauen will"!


----------



## Sukultan (28. Januar 2005)

Worrel am 27.01.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 27.01.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht gemeint, aber ich zahle für den 1500 MB-Volumentarif fast 10,- €. Das ist zwar im Verhältnis zu anderen Anbietern teuer, doch ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit dem Service vom rosa Riesen ganz zufrieden.

Seit ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe, ist das sozusagen der einzige Luxus, den ich mir ohne schlechtes Gewissen gönne... 

Aber es ist schon blöd, daß bei Telekom und T-Online wirklich alles extra kostet. Die sollten zumindest für langjährige Kunden Vergünstigungen anbieten. Wir sind doch deren täglich Brot !


----------



## Intelkiller (28. Januar 2005)

JirM am 28.01.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt die Option "Habe kein DSL und werde es nie bekommen, weil die Telekom bei mir nix ausbauen will"!



genau!
und da mal die frage hat die telekom die pcgh redaktion bestochen oder wieso gibt es bei keiner umfrage den aintrag "bei mir baut die telekom nicht aus" oder wohnt die pcgh redaktion hinterm mond?
das hab ich mich nähmlich schon lange gefragt


----------



## Marscel (29. Januar 2005)

DonBarcal am 27.01.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, 1,72% von 58 Leuten. Bin ich der einzige mit Zeittarif?



Nö, 100 Stunden, 14,99 € pro Monat bei 1&1... das ist inzwischen viel zu wenig.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. Januar 2005)

Sukultan am 28.01.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht gemeint, aber ich zahle für den 1500 MB-Volumentarif fast 10,- €. Das ist zwar im Verhältnis zu anderen Anbietern teuer, doch ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit dem Service vom rosa Riesen ganz zufrieden.



Dann würde ich mir mal die Angebote von Congster angucken (T-Com Billigsparte). Da bekommst du wesentlich mehr für dein Geld und du benutzt weiterhin die T-Com Backbones. Es ändert sich also nichts an der "Qualität".


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (30. Januar 2005)

Volumentarif, weil ich kaum noch was downloade. Und das ist wesentlich billiger als ne Flat!


----------



## maxx2003 (30. Januar 2005)

[X] DSL Flat
Wer so viel surft wie ich, hat schnell mal die Grenzen erreicht.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (2. Februar 2005)

Intelkiller am 28.01.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> JirM am 28.01.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen ! telekom :


----------



## B0S (2. Februar 2005)

Intelkiller am 28.01.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> genau!
> und da mal die frage hat die telekom die pcgh redaktion bestochen oder wieso gibt es bei keiner umfrage den aintrag "bei mir baut die telekom nicht aus" oder wohnt die pcgh redaktion hinterm mond?
> das hab ich mich nähmlich schon lange gefragt




hm, glaube ich eher nicht, allerdings glaube ich zu wissen, dass ein großteil der pcg(hardware zumindest, bei den andern weiss ichs nicht) redaktion kein t-dsl hat, sondern zum beispiel q-dsl oder regional anbieter...


----------

